# The Point, Cardiff Bay - CLOSED!!!



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2009)

what a shame shame SHAME
great venue, nice staff and range of nights/bands

just got this from a mailing list



			
				the point said:
			
		

> To all customers, promoters, fans, bands and supporters of The Point Cardiff Bay
> 
> It is with deep regret that we announce the closure of the venue today. On 27th February 2009 the Director of the Point Cardiff Bay Limited signed the appropriate notices to call a meeting of creditors pursuant to S98 Insolvency Act 1986.
> 
> ...


feel sorry for the staff!

in other shit news for Cardiff's music scene the toucan is not going to go in the staff club due to licensing restrictions on times etc.

FORFUCKSSAKE, WE NEED VENUES THAT ARE NOT ALL DANCE CLUBS


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2009)

Fucking cunting poncey yuppie neighbours and a pox on the greedy developers who built right next to the venue.


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh dear, that is a shame.


----------



## rhod (Feb 27, 2009)

editor said:


> Fucking cunting poncey yuppie neighbours and a pox on the greedy developers who built right next to the venue.



Too right!

Council should never have given planning permission for residential development so close to a live music venue. 

But they're in the Developers' pockets, of course....


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 27, 2009)

ddraig said:


> what a shame shame SHAME
> great venue, nice staff and range of nights/bands
> 
> just got this from a mailing list
> ...



Exactly. Just heard about the reversal of the Toucan licence yesterday. Really shit news, especially when you measure up how much support Simon had vs how many complaints there were.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/showbi...on-club-hopes-after-hours-row-91466-23016189/

Get the feeling that there were things going on behind the scenes to scupper the Toucan plan, though...

Yeah, Cardiff, full of vibrant, diverse culture. As long as it is pissed up dance clubs and shit house music


----------



## rhod (Feb 27, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> Yeah, Cardiff, full of vibrant, diverse culture. As long as it is pissed up dance clubs and shit house music



I know - it beggars belief - the Council haven't got a fucking clue.

Oh I forgot, they'll probably pay somebody who last had a hit in 1982 about 20 grand to play at their "big shit" weekend - to show what generous patrons of live music they are..


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 27, 2009)

Col_Buendia said:


> Yeah, Cardiff, full of vibrant, diverse culture. As long as it is pissed up dance clubs and shit house music




cardiff is a fucking cesspit.it's like the council are proud of seeing cardiff on all those late night itv - coppers arrest drunks programmes.

cardiff city - i shit it.


----------



## Brockway (Feb 27, 2009)

Double pisser. I never knew about the Toucan. What are they going to do with the Point and Staff Club buildings? Surely not more f*cking flats.


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 27, 2009)

Brockway said:


> Double pisser. I never knew about the Toucan. What are they going to do with the Point and Staff Club buildings? Surely not more f*cking flats.




not flats.surely it'll be shirts n shoes clubs all round,to the highest bidder.


----------



## Brockway (Feb 28, 2009)

la ressistance said:


> not flats.surely it'll be shirts n shoes clubs all round,to the highest bidder.



Not if noise is an issue. Won't be restaurants either - would be suicidal in the current climate. So that leaves flats.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 28, 2009)

WTF that fucking sucks! I was planning on going there at some point, never been but it always sounded like a decent club with some good nights on! Fuck those bay-side flat-flotsam, don't buy a flat near a fucking club if you don't like noise!

Boooo!


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 28, 2009)

This is fucking bullshit man.  Every one of my favourite venues in Cardiff gets shut down/goes bust. 

Honestly, is there anything left worth going down the Bay for? It's just a massive corporate shit-hole now.


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 28, 2009)

Good blogging about it here.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 28, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Good blogging about it here.



thanks for that, very well written
want to quote this long bit as it makes some crucial points, and if this starts to happen to clwb then i hope it will kick right off 
my bold



			
				blog quoted above said:
			
		

> It's another blow for Cardiff's live music scene. Some of the shows can relocate - we had many tribute bands who should find a home at The Globe, and some of the shows that might only top 200 sales can house in Clwb Ifor Bach or Barfly or Buffalo perhaps, so long as there's schedule gaps. But many other 200+ shows aren't big enough to make the jump to the University, and in trying to help a few agents or promoters move their shows today, they have had no option but to go to other cities. These are touring bands or new bands or international bands who, now, can't play Cardiff. That's a big blow for the live audience in Cardiff and for the music scene in Wales, but the impact will go further - without diverse entertainment options people won't relocate here for work (many people move to Cardiff because of it's musical heritage and it's live music choice), *and whilst Wales sells itself on Duffy's Brit and Grammy's success, then all those who trade on that success outside of the music industry (tourism, capital of culture bids and the like) should be worried about the Welsh capital's ability to nuture that future talent. When Wales wins gold at Olympic cycling we build velodromes and inject money into cycling. For over a decade Wales has produced international class musical acts - from the Manics in the mid 90s to Duffy today, but there's been no equal input to help contemporary music.*
> 
> The story of The Point follows a story earlier in the week when The Toucan Club (another live music venue which programmes and specialises in world music) had its planning application for a late licence turned down, and therefore cannot open; and comes at the *same time that Clwb Ifor Bach, the city's strongest independent live music venue, with a capacity of 200, face threat of closure as a planning application looks set to go through to build a backpackers hostel on an adjoining building* (fast forward to the backpacker hostel opening, the clientelle complaining about the noise, a noise complaint being served, and Clwb already recognises that it couldn't afford to carry out the soundproofing work which would be required.).


----------



## rhod (Feb 28, 2009)

> Clwb Ifor Bach, the city's strongest independent live music venue, with a capacity of 200, face threat of closure as a planning application looks set to go through to build a backpackers hostel on an adjoining building



So, in a city awash with spare hotel capacity what EXACTLY do the Council think backpackers are coming to see, when they seem intent on closing down everything that makes Cardiff UNIQUE?  

If they want a fucking hostel so desperately, then make the developers pay for the soundproofing themselves so that their backpackers can get their beauty sleep.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 28, 2009)

what next???   buffalo ???------


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 28, 2009)

Sweaty Betty said:


> what next???   buffalo ???------


i wouldnt be suprised.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 28, 2009)

no flats round there tho 
just 9-5 mon to fri biznezzes


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 1, 2009)

rhod said:


> So, in a city awash with spare hotel capacity what EXACTLY do the Council think backpackers are coming to see, when they seem intent on closing down everything that makes Cardiff UNIQUE?
> 
> If they want a fucking hostel so desperately, then make the developers pay for the soundproofing themselves so that their backpackers can get their beauty sleep.



Yeah, I don't understand this planning process. How is it that the existing business, i.e. the Clwb in this case, doesn't have the right to object to something new coming along that will prejudice its trade. Yet as soon as Johnny-come-lately new business opens up, it has the right to object to something that has been there for years? This seems a bit arse-about-tit, if you'll forgive my terminology.


----------



## bendeus (Mar 1, 2009)

That's terrible news. A triple whammy for me on this thread with the unwelcome update on the Toucan and the threat to Clwb Ifor. FFS, Cardiff is fast becoming a desert for music and live performance that diverges even slightly from the shitty house or big name band norm.

On a slightly more selfish note, bought me ticket for The Beat on my debit card, so won't be seeing them or, seemingly, getting compensation, either


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2009)

That sucks. 

They'd better not try that with Ifor Bach as I can see riots kicking off if they try to fuck up that venue. Its like a cultural historic landmark now to many.


----------



## PAD1OH (Mar 2, 2009)

this is shit news.

really shit.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2009)

"I say! I've just moved in to the Bay because the estate agent said that it was an exciting, thriving and vibrant area to live in, but it's too bally noisy at night. Could you please arrange to have all the exciting, thriving and vibrant parts closed down so I can get my beauty sleep? Thanks awfully."

Fucking yuppie pricks.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2009)

Next they'll be moaning about this decomposing shell of a building and asking why something can't be done with it as its making the area look shoddy and affecting their property price


----------



## bendeus (Mar 2, 2009)

Marius said:


> Next they'll be moaning about this decomposing shell of a building and asking why something can't be done with it as its making the area look shoddy and affecting their property price



Heh. I think their property prices are going for a burton regardless of the state of decomposition of the Point, TBH.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Mar 2, 2009)

What's amazing is the millions that have been poured into neoliberal regeneration that does nothing to improve the city, Loads spent on luxury apartments in Butetown while the Loudon Square area is one of the poorest in Wales, and the whole St David 2 that personally I think will contribute little to the town centre except another step on the road to a clone town, given the recession it is likely that it will be a disaster.

I always thought it would be great to have a 'Our City is Not For Sale' or 'Another Cardiff is Possible' style campaign bringing together all these different issues - Toucan, The Point, closure of old pubs, Bute Park, urban regeneration, public spaces, culture, music etc - under one banner to articulate an alternative vision of what the city could be: rather than a plethora of single-issue often nimbyist campaigns.. You could involve trade unions, political and community groups, musicians, artists, writers, academics etc. etc.


----------



## bendeus (Mar 2, 2009)

Udo Erasmus said:


> I always thought it would be great to have a 'Our City is Not For Sale' or 'Another Cardiff is Possible' style campaign bringing together all these different issues - Toucan, The Point, closure of old pubs, Bute Park, urban regeneration, public spaces, culture, music etc - under one banner to articulate an alternative vision of what the city could be: rather than a plethora of single-issue often nimbyist campaigns.. You could involve trade unions, political and community groups, musicians, artists, writers, academics etc. etc.



When you put it like that it really shows the wider picture of the slow, inexorable sucking out of the life force of a city. I think you're right, an orchestrated campaign to save the city that people love in all it's multifaceted glory could well strike a chord. Interesting.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 2, 2009)

bendeus said:


> When you put it like that it really shows the wider picture of the slow, inexorable sucking out of the life force of a city. I think you're right, an orchestrated campaign to save the city that people love in all it's multifaceted glory could well strike a chord. Interesting.



In Nottingham we lost quite a few of our little treasures when the money started moving in, rather than vice versa.

Obviously it's shit either way, but at the arse end of a boom you might have more chance of getting someone to give a shit.


----------



## rhod (Mar 2, 2009)

'Campaign For Real Cardiff' !


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2009)

Town planners not realising that regeneration is more than slinging up high priced housing. 

There has to be somewhere for these high wages earners to go when they leave their housing and that modern plastic McPubs isn't the answer. People want more.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Mar 2, 2009)

Prof. John Lovering who teaches on town planning at Cardiff University has written some interesting stuff on contemporary regeneration as the urban dimension of neoliberalism

http://www.cardiff.ac.uk/cplan/resources/jl-regensem.ppt#286,1,Slide 1


----------



## 8ball (Mar 2, 2009)

Udo Erasmus said:


> 'contemporary regeneration as the urban dimension of neoliberalism'



I'd phrase it more as just another front for the class war, really.

edit: surprised he doesn't get turfed out of the Uni for that sort of thing these days.
Will no one think of the investors!!!


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 2, 2009)

8ball said:


> I'd phrase it more as just another front for the class war, really.



It doesn't have to be, but it often is.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 2, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> It doesn't have to be, but it often is.



How would it be otherwise.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 2, 2009)

Well what would you do if you had ten million to invest in a community or region? Regeneration encompasses a multitude of initiatives and social programmes. Unfortunately it looks like 'homes for yuppies' seems to be the priority in Cardiff.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 2, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Well what would you do if you had ten million to invest in a community or region? Regeneration encompasses a multitude of initiatives and social programmes. Unfortunately it looks like 'homes for yuppies' seems to be the priority in Cardiff.



And if it wasn't the priority then the rich would move their money elsewhere.  Is this largely public money being spent on gentrification projects, or is it some kind of PPP nonsense?


----------



## jannerboyuk (Mar 2, 2009)

rhod said:


> 'Campaign For Real Cardiff' !



great phrase!!


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 2, 2009)

8ball said:


> And if it wasn't the priority then the rich would move their money elsewhere.  Is this largely public money being spent on gentrification projects, or is it some kind of PPP nonsense?



Depends. I suspect Cardiff has a lot of private investment which is why we get situations like this. PPP initatives generally lead, as you say, to gentrification rather than regeneration.


----------



## llantwit (Mar 3, 2009)

John Lovering's a good egg.
Spoke at a disarm DSEI meet in Cardiff a few years back about his really good research into the arms industry.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Mar 3, 2009)

not read all the info so forgive any ignorance, but is there any way the could move into the Point building and pay for the sound proofing that is required there? that would keep that venue alive.

still cant believe the license was turned down on the Glamorgan buildings mind. its a great location for a venue such as the Toucan. It would be next to the Queens vault, micro brewery and ifor bach which all offer something a bit different to the usual city centre shit. i guess the only downside is that there are flats opposite the venue that have been there for donkey years that might not be too happy about the late night kicking out time proposed by the Toucan.  so the Toucan taking and soundproofing the Point may be a good idea?

I personally cant see the glamorgan club being developed for flats in the current economic climate. i cant imagine the costs would stack up. which means its lkely to lie empty and go to ruin until such a time someoen will come along and say 'ill buy it and develop it - but to do that i need to knock it down'. typical and crap.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 3, 2009)

agree, that could be a handy 'alternative' <sic area near the staff club

the soundproofing has been done by the point as far i remember
also the toucan had stuff about acoustic entertainment in the licence or news story at the time.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 3, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> ...which means its lkely to lie empty and go to ruin until such a time someoen will come along and say 'ill *squat* it and develop it...


----------



## rhod (Mar 4, 2009)

A little bird tells me that there was only one person who really complained about the noise levels from the Point. He used his living room to sleep in at night because he could open his balcony doors at night to "get some air". And guess what you can hear when you keep your balcony doors wide open...

apparently had a friend in the Council Noise Dept too....


----------



## ddraig (Mar 4, 2009)

if you got anything to back that up it could be useful rhod

in toucan news, apparently they might be going round the corner in that 'calcutta club' place on womanby street - today's echo


----------



## PAD1OH (Mar 4, 2009)

ddraig said:


> in toucan news, apparently they might be going round the corner in that 'calcutta club' place on womanby street - today's echo



that's good - I have never been in there but I like the idea of a few decent places on the same street...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 11, 2009)

looks like most shows have been moved to clwb or the globe

mail i got today



			
				john rostron on behalf of The Point said:
			
		

> The Point closure - news / rescheduled shows / what you can do
> Hi. The closure of The Point has hit us all. Thanks to so many of you for emails, letters, facebook posts and calls of support. If you want your voice to be heard then I urge you to write to The Western Mail and to the South Wales Echo - the two key papers for Cardiff and for Wales. The South Wales Echo feels very strongly about the venue's closure and has been featuring stories on the issue almost daily. The Western Mail, the national newspaper of Wales, has hardly spilt ink. You'd think that a national publication which revels in the success of Duffy, The Manic Street Preachers, The Stereophonics, The Super Furry Animals and the like would be concerned that a key live venue in Wales is closed, and is one of several that has closed or may close soon, so perhaps they need some prompting from you, their readers. You can email letters to readers@mediawales.co.uk to reach The Western Mail, and to ecletters@mediawales.co.uk for The South Wales Echo. Please include your name and address. Wherever you live in the UK, please let your voice be heard.
> Further, if you live in Wales, please write to your local Assembly Member, and if you live in Cardiff, to your local councillor. Several AMs have begun speaking out on our behalf, most notably Lorraine Barrett, the Labour and Co-operative Assembly Member for Cardiff South and Penarth. However, also please send your letter to these AMs - Ieuan Wyn Jones, Minister for Economy (email him on CorrespondenceMail-DFM@Wales.Gsi.Gov.UK ) and to Alun Ffred Jones, the Minister for Heritage and Culture (email him on correspondence.Alun.Ffred.Jones@Wales.GSI.gov.UK ) as The Point and live music fall under their remit. You voted for these people to act on your behalf, and they will respond to your calls.
> On to some practical things since the closure of the business. We've been working with promoters and bands to rescue as many shows as possible. Below is an update with what we know so far...


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Mar 11, 2009)

It would be great to use the occupation tactic.

People could squat in the venue and carry on having events there.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 11, 2009)

Udo Erasmus said:


> It would be great to use the occupation tactic.
> 
> People could squat in the venue and carry on having events there.



lead the way ol son! 
i have the records and will


----------



## PAD1OH (Mar 11, 2009)

i'd have to root out my gabber and doomcore for the oldschool squat vibe....


----------



## ddraig (Mar 11, 2009)

awight mate got any facehoover?


----------



## teqniq (Mar 11, 2009)

Udo Erasmus said:


> It would be great to use the occupation tactic.
> 
> People could squat in the venue and carry on having events there.


I was party to some interesting (and unsavoury) info concerning The Point today. All is not exactly as it appears on the surface. Suffice to say the actual owners are not broke (far from it in fact). Expect it to open again sometime soon under new management.


----------

